# Does anyone recognize this rubber part?



## junebug1701 (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks like half of a bushing--found it on the driveway after my wife left in the '95 Altima. From where it was sitting it could have fallen out of the engine bay or possibly from the front suspension. Less than 3 inches long, too small for a motor mount, maybe sway bar end link? Does anyone know where it might have come from? Thanks for any info!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could be a sway bar bushing, but tough to say without something to compare the size to. You might want to post a pic with a quarter next to it so we can get a better idea of the size.


----------



## junebug1701 (Aug 3, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Could be a sway bar bushing, but tough to say without something to compare the size to. You might want to post a pic with a quarter next to it so we can get a better idea of the size.


Good idea, it's hard to judge the size without a reference. It's just about 2 inches in diameter:


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,did you check the 2 Radiator top bushing?


----------



## junebug1701 (Aug 3, 2011)

glynka said:


> Hi,did you check the 2 Radiator top bushing?


Yes, it appears to be part of the lower radiator mount on the driver's side. The top bushings probably need to be replaced as well, they are cracked and dried out. Thanks!


----------

